# Rocky Mountain Lures



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

I have noticed that several of the kokanee fisherman that have reported on Flaming Gorge have had good success with the lures from Rocky Mountain Tackle CO. Do the same lures work for the Rainbows and Lake Trout too?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Wilford said:


> I have noticed that several of the kokanee fisherman that have reported on Flaming Gorge have had good success with the lures from Rocky Mountain Tackle CO. Do the same lures work for the Rainbows and Lake Trout too?


Absolutely! It is my go-to lure for trout now. Also, if you want trout, Curleyslures are the bomb! I don't even carry pop gear any more. In fact i have a bunch for sale. Once you use this stuff, you will not use pop gear any more. :wink:
Curleyslures.com
RockyMountainTackle.com


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes they do!
If you like to troll, you will want to have some RMT in your boat.
The dodgers have replaced Pop Gear as far as I'm concerned.
RMT offers several different kinds of tackle to run behind their dodgers.

You can use it with or without down riggers.
At Willard Bay, we have used the RMT dodgers with a White Wooly Bugger run about 16" behind it and caught Wiper.
Up at East Canyon, RMT dodgers with squids had been a great producer.
We have fished Strawberry with RMT and did very well on both Kokanee and Trout.

Not only does this stuff work, it's a local company that we can all support.

The owner of the company offers seminars throughout the year at places like Sportsman's Warehouse and the Sportsman's Expo.
They are free clinics and you will learn a lot if you attend one.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

So with both the Curly's lures and RMT type squids and such, do you run them solely behind a dodger? I am BRAND NEW at trolling-nobody in my family every even really trolls and I get to learn from scratch...I have run the RMT squids and blades (similar to wedding rings) behind pop gear and caught rainbows, but again I don't do it often. Help me out from the beginning with pictures if anyone would be willing. 

I have-a trolling pole and reel, lead line, popgear, dodgers, and some RMT squids and blades, also various types of bottom bouncer type weights...want to know the variance in set ups for walleye, wiper, trout and kokes. I don't have any Curly's, but did notice that Wal-mart down in Payson is now stocking them and will plan on picking some up. If someone would be so kind as to teach us.  I might be better off offering gas/drink money for a close up of the action-if our schedules matched up. :wink:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

REPETER said:


> So with both the Curly's lures and RMT type squids and such, do you run them solely behind a dodger? I am BRAND NEW at trolling-nobody in my family every even really trolls and I get to learn from scratch...I have run the RMT squids and blades (similar to wedding rings) behind pop gear and caught rainbows, but again I don't do it often. Help me out from the beginning with pictures if anyone would be willing.
> 
> I have-a trolling pole and reel, lead line, popgear, dodgers, and some RMT squids and blades, also various types of bottom bouncer type weights...want to know the variance in set ups for walleye, wiper, trout and kokes. I don't have any Curly's, but did notice that Wal-mart down in Payson is now stocking them and will plan on picking some up. If someone would be so kind as to teach us.  I might be better off offering gas/drink money for a close up of the action-if our schedules matched up. :wink:


How often do you get up the East Canyon Way? I would be happy to invite you on my boat and show you the ropes. I don't have any pics of the set-up but the best way is to show you. I always run them behind RMT dodgers. Wedding rings, squids, Curleys, a plain hook and worm, or whatever your medicine is. I usually run a squid on one rod and a Curleys on another and mix it up with wedding rings. Oranges and pinks at the trout waters are killer.
I can take some pics and post them in the next day or 2 also.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Lunkerhunter send me a P.M. about the pop gear, I still use it.... I do like the RMT stuff the serpent spoons are the only things that caught any fish on Saturday for us...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

What are the better colors/patterns of RMT dodgers to use, and how do you rig them? Line to dodger to leader to bait/lure??? How long of a leader?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

And of the Curly's that you use, which colors and weight have you found to work best?


----------



## kokehead (Jan 31, 2009)

Chaser said:


> And of the Curly's that you use, which colors and weight have you found to work best?


The best colors that have been working are pink or orange tiger in both sizes. The new matrix and chameleon patterns have also proven very successful. as far as rmt, the hyper-plaid, bahama mamma, and the new watermelon dodgers have been producing the best. Squids will very in color by the depth, time of year, and how much the sun is shining. Squids, you wanna run them 9-12" behind the dodger and the curlys you wanna run them from 16" to 3' behind a dodger or even by itself. If you have anymore questions, pm them to me and I will be glad to answer them.


----------

